
Ask HN: Best time of the day to schedule meeting? - waqasaday
Hi guys, wondering in your experience what is best time of the day to schedule internal and external meetings.
======
cauterized
Depends on the purpose. Research suggests that people are both less
persuadable and poorer decision makers when hungry. But post-prandial coma
isn't great for meetings that require thought and focus either. Engineers
often prefer their afternoons uninterrupted by meetings.

I try to schedule thoughtful meetings and meetings with engineers for right
after standup so people aren't yet starving for lunch and aren't breaking
flow. Right after lunch is good for quick status updates or outgoing sales
calls. Meetings with the sales team or CEO go wherever there's a free half
hour slot on their calendars.

And my boss will talk your ear off on useless tangents, given the chance, so I
try to schedule meetings with him for first thing in the morning if I need to
make sure we don't run out of time; just before he has a meeting, if I'm
having a busy day; or at the end of the day if I know he has to be somewhere
and I don't.

------
tqkxzugoaupvwqr
Internal meetings: Early in the day to get them out of the way. Clears the
mind and stops the nagging “Don’t forget the meeting!” thoughts. If they are
regular, have them at the same time so people can settle into a routine.

External meetings: When it is convenient for the external party. Travel time
is 3 hours? A meeting at 8 a.m. would suck because the party has to get ready
at 4 a.m.

------
savethefuture
Mid morningish sometime before lunch, people are awake at this point and
focused on the daily tasks.

------
lsiebert
Well it depends heavily on if you are dealing with multiple time zones or not.

For east coat to west coast, 1pm est is 10am pst, and works pretty well

